# Friday fun...Show me your tongue



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes I'm bored....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> View attachment 9785
> 
> 
> View attachment 9793


Yay!!! They are so cute!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll try  but my hat effort was rubbish x.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie with her new Babble Ball



Millie last year enjoying an ice cream - just about showing her tongue !


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly wanted to participate in this one as he hat shot didn't turn out so great! She wanted to show off that she does have a tongue Not one of her classier shots


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a three-way! Molly, Lady, and Bette!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Here's a three-way! Molly, Lady, and Bette!



Ha!! Too cute 3 tongues and all from poo's from the site


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Yes I'm bored....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Here are 3 Cockerpoo Tongues the Poodle didn't want to show his


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Great pics - here is Billy's!
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yay! a tongue shot of Lady!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Here are 3 Cockerpoo Tongues the Poodle didn't want to show his


awesome

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Another one for Amanda.....Lady does pant and so does Bette and Molly I wasn't panting in this one but I was sweating ha!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Another one for Amanda.....Lady does pant and so does Bette and Molly I wasn't panting in this one but I was sweating ha!


hahha awesome! Bette in this one is too funny!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

From today for two weeks Lola's got a friend over for a slumber fortnight... Meet Maisie - she's my only tongue contribution as Lola's tongue is RARELY out! Us in the park.. The girls are shattered now! Yay!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> hahha awesome! Bette in this one is too funny!


She was thinking she didn't want in the same picture as the hat!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just found another one of Lolly sticking her tongue out


----------



## dcee (Sep 26, 2012)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dcee said:


> View attachment 9865
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


What an impressive tongue!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Loving licky tongues from Kiki and friends


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow Marzi... I think you win on the tongues!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dcee said:


> View attachment 9865
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


I can see Molly has competition in the longue tongue department ha!!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

out of all the many many pix of ginger i don't have one with her tongue hanging out i will have to try today haa haa ,,and all your wonderful puppy's all have beautiful tongues.i love them all 'i really wish i could come and see each one in person that would be so great


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a little dark, so hard to tell, but I went over Ringo with the slicker brush and he looks like a giant Q-tip lol it wasn't until I looked at the photo I noticed he qualifies for the Friday fun thread 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Jayded said:


> It's a little dark, so hard to tell, but I went over Ringo with the slicker brush and he looks like a giant Q-tip lol it wasn't until I looked at the photo I noticed he qualifies for the Friday fun thread
> 
> View attachment 9913
> 
> ...



aww what a sweet little baby tongue....he doesn't look like a Q-tip he looks like a sweet little boy Love his little face!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jayded said:


> It's a little dark, so hard to tell, but I went over Ringo with the slicker brush and he looks like a giant Q-tip lol it wasn't until I looked at the photo I noticed he qualifies for the Friday fun thread
> 
> View attachment 9913
> 
> ...


Ringo always qualifies because he is so cute!!!! even looking like a q-tip


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh I love the King and I picture of Pepper with the lion - brilliant 
And Ringo now has another name: Ringo aka Flossie aka Q tip - I did laugh at that, thank you!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Oh I love the King and I picture of Pepper with the lion - brilliant
> And Ringo now has another name: Ringo aka Flossie aka Q tip - I did laugh at that, thank you!


Ringo is the cutest thing... I totally agree... Cotton wool boy! Lol!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Just found this thread bit late but heres George's tongue picture he's 8 weeks old on this photo x


----------

